# What’s your daily take home pay



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Just curious about how much drivers usually make on a daily basis, after expenses. I’m averaging about $70 a day. As a noob.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Mon-Thur (100-150)
Fri-Sun (150-250)

Gotta learn to shuffle these paxhoe and take longer route


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> Mon-Thur (100-150)
> Fri-Sun (150-250)
> 
> Gotta learn to shuffle these paxhoe and take longer route


Everyday I'm hustling


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

My daily average for the last 10 weeks have been:
$191.48
$233.66
$215.73
$210.14
$209.13
$254.64
$192.32
$268.00
$262.85
$256.62

These numbers are gross revenue minus actual fuel costs. I work weekdays 8-10 hrs/day, UberX/Lyft in the Minneapolis market. I also drive an 8 yo vehicle w/180,000+ miles on it, so depreciation isn't much of an issue.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Most people who report these numbers rarely include costs in a car. That includes all maintenance and repairs, and deprecation (and no, old cars are not free to run--putting 75k miles/year on the car like the post above mine, how long can that car last?).


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Most people who report these numbers rarely include costs in a car. That includes all maintenance and repairs, and deprecation (and no, old cars are not free to run--putting 75k miles/year on the car like the post above mine, how long can that car last?).


My total actual Cost of Operation after taxes for the 10 weeks listed is 20.2 cpm, with fuel (already subtracted from the numbers listed above) averaging 11.9 cpm (I expect that number to drop to <10 cpm after the weather warms up her in MN, which is where I was at during the warm months last year). I've done all of the maintenance and repairs on my vehicle, and I can realistically expect it to last at least 100,000-120,000 more miles, which is about the time it will age out of eligibility for my market.

If I'm still TNC driving at that point in time, I'll sell/trade it for whatever I can get for it, then go out and buy an 8 year old car with 150,000+ miles on it for 4-6k and start the process all over again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Also... the Minneapolis st. Paul area is at the top of the pay per mile area.

20 c per mile in Orlando is STILL too high to be operating at a profit.

Cities matter, based on what I know about Minnesota he's telling the truth.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Also... the Minneapolis st. Paul area is at the top of the pay per mile area.
> 
> 20 c per mile in Orlando is STILL too high to be operating at a profit.
> 
> Cities matter, based on what I know about Minnesota he's telling the truth.


Isn't Orlando near the absolute bottom of the payscale nationally? I don't think Minneapolis is at the top at .7200/mile + $.1080/minute. I think that's fairly average pay nationally, but honestly, I don't follow other markets very closely.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

$220 in 8hrs. I haven’t broke it down per mile. I’m pretty sure Honolulu is near the top if not #1. Its always surging/prime time here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Isn't Orlando near the absolute bottom of the payscale nationally? I don't think Minneapolis is at the top at .7200/mile + $.1080/minute. I think that's fairly average pay nationally, but honestly, I don't follow other markets very closely.


Sure X might ONLY be 20C HIGHER per mile

But SUV/Black is over $2.00 higher than Select is here. *SUV/Black is dead here, they don't exist)

Select is $1.00 higher in MSP
And XL is like 60c higher...

X is the only one that's close to Orlando rates, if you call 35% higher close


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

wow...the best I could do here in the nyc suburb is $20 an hour avg before gas and expenses...slow times is $10 an hour avg...it really sucks here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jlevan said:


> Just curious about how much drivers usually make on a daily basis, after expenses. I'm averaging about $70 a day. As a noob.


doesn't that depend on what your average day is?

I work about six hours - that's my day.
You work ... what: ten, fifteen, twenty?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> wow...the best I could do here in the nyc suburb is $20 an hour avg before gas and expenses...slow times is $10 an hour avg...it really sucks here.


$7-10 is orando on UberX platform.

Taxi here is $20-30 an hour (depending on how busy it is) {minus $10-13 an hour in expenses}


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

45 to 55


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

200-230 Monday to Thursday, 350 Friday, Saturday every other week 200 7pm to 3am


----------



## Nick Neuhart (Jan 12, 2017)

I shoot for $200 per day on average, so I'll have a couple of days under and some over and possibly over $300 on Friday or Saturday. That depends on the season of course and that's not calculating for fuel and all that other stuff. That's gross.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

How do you guys average that much per day are you guys full time drivers


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> How do you guys average that much per day are you guys full time drivers


Yes full time or double time. 12 to 15 hours; 300 miles a day, 6 days a week. for me

I gross between $1100 and $1500 a week, less about $30o that I set aside for major repairs, a new engine or a new car after two years and of course fuel. So I net about $700 a week


----------



## Nick Neuhart (Jan 12, 2017)

Full time here as well. 40 to 60 hours on the road counting my commute time which is about a half hour each way before I get into a suitable area for rides.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> How do you guys average that much per day are you guys full time drivers


Full time done with a traditional 9-5


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> doesn't that depend on what your average day is?
> 
> I work about six hours - that's my day.
> You work ... what: ten, fifteen, twenty?


Nope, usually 6-8 hrs. Hustle at the airport tell it gets busy. Then look for the surges


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Weekends Warrior and i make sure i get 500 on Friday & Saturday Night- LA, Cali


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Friday night I drove 100 miles over 7 hours and made about $155 in revenue. Which is actually quite good for me! I just had amazing luck with tippers. That's about $40 in tips alone. I don't know why they were so generous on Friday.

100 miles is roughly $30 in expenses, so I'll say I made $125 total.

Results not typical!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I just had amazing luck with tippers.


Volleyballers and bowlers kicking down, sweet!


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

$40-60 a day driving 2-3 hours


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Isn't Orlando near the absolute bottom of the payscale nationally? I don't think Minneapolis is at the top at .7200/mile + $.1080/minute. I think that's fairly average pay nationally, but honestly, I don't follow other markets very closely.


Milwaukee is 87¢ a mile and 15¢ a min with a 94¢ base fare. Minimum fare is $3.37 (all this is after Uber/Lyft commissions)


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Yes full time or double time. 12 to 15 hours; 300 miles a day, 6 days a week. for me
> 
> I gross between $1100 and $1500 a week, less about $30o that I set aside for major repairs, a new engine or a new car after two years and of course fuel. So I net about $700 a week---
> 
> By your OWN numbers you are earning $7.78 an hour. Florida M WAGE IS $8.10 an hour. Not much of a windfall.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

We are not hourly employees. And I don’t expect an hourly wage


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Phoenix123 said:


> Weekends Warrior and i make sure i get 500 on Friday & Saturday Night- LA, Cali


How many hrs u work to take home 500


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Looking at this daily is not the way to judge, u want to look at weekly. I'll have a Wednesday where I make $30 or one where I make over $400. Typically at the end of the week my daily average (avg 6hours a day) floats around $200 after deducting gas and tolls.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

joevegas said:


> How many hrs u work to take home 500


15 hours or so.... 8pm to 230 / 300am


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I do about three trips a week averaging $65-70. This morning I made $49 + $3 cash tip. Trip before that was $94 + $19 tip.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Just a few pics from the last week. Just a part time gig for me. Oh what could have been if not for my day job.


----------

